# Something New



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

Just had this





pop up on the screen.

Not having seen it before, has anyone else had this?


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2022)

I got the same - GDPR related?


----------



## presta (29 Dec 2022)

Just logged out and back in again, nothing here. I'm on a laptop, is this on smartphone only?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just had this
> View attachment 672604
> 
> pop up on the screen.
> ...



Ditto.

One for @Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2022)

I got it too. It is actually surprising that we haven't had it before now, since it is probably a legal requirement!


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2022)

I had one and turned off every option. Seems to work fine so far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

Maybe it is only for Night Owls. 😁


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe it is only for Night Owls. 😁



You may be right, I got the same message.


----------



## Shaun (29 Dec 2022)

Since the GDPR rollout we've been displaying non-personalised ads; these have been pulled from the non-branded ads pools and generate considerably less revenue for the running of the site (_see various posts poking fun at some of the ads!_) 

There have been some recent updates and we can now offer options to tailor preferences for personalised ads, which is what the pop-up allows. Should you wish to change your preferences, just scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the shield icon (mobile/tablet users should find it on the left).


----------



## Petrichorwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I had one and turned off every option. Seems to work fine so far.



But from what i can see you can't turn everything off. Apart from having to plough through the "legitimate interest" (legitimate in what sense?) Buttons clicking off there remain a whole line-up of permissions which you can't turn off at all.
Bugger this.
Place for various reasons hasn't been up to much for a while anyway. Definitely not worth big data rifling through my stuff. 
So unless I have missed something, bugger it.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2022)

Came on when I switched on


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2022)

Switched everything off and it's gone away.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Dec 2022)

I'm getting an annoying popup asking me to turn off my ad blocker, which frankly I'm not going to do. So when it annoys me enough I'll just stop using the forum 

Is there still an option to pay to remove the ads?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm getting an annoying popup asking me to turn off my ad blocker, which frankly I'm not going to do. So when it annoys me enough I'll just stop using the forum
> 
> Is there still an option to pay to remove the ads?



https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades

Its well worth the money, if anything to help support the running of the forum.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm getting an annoying popup asking me to turn off my ad blocker, which frankly I'm not going to do. So when it annoys me enough I'll just stop using the forum
> 
> Is there still an option to pay to remove the ads?



I use an ad blocker too as I detest ads. Haven’t had that yet though, but agree that I would rather pay a nominal amount to use the site than put up with ads.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Dec 2022)

Well this is even more annoying... I've just paid for the upgrade and immediately got a pop-up 







Hopefully this is a caching error or something and will stop soon?


----------



## geocycle (29 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades
> 
> Its well worth the money, if anything to help support the running of the forum.


Thanks for that, I didnt know that was an option. I’ve been stuck with a parade of women‘s underwear for months which does nothing for concentration on bike riding and fettling.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Switched everything off and it's gone away.



but really sure that you've switched everything off andy?
there all those "legitimate interest" (and who decides what is legitimate? not me) buttons which of course you have to switch individually - clearly big data doesn't want to provide anything so obvious as a button which says "none please".
Then you maybe didn't notice the "vendor preeferences" thing at the bottom which if you click on it reveals a whole load of other "legitimate interest" buttons which have to be clicked.
Individually of course.
That technique reminds me of spoilt brat narcissists who go "na na na can't hear" when you ask a simple question/make a simple request.
The only response to that deliberate ploy in my book is just to walk away.


----------



## Bollo (29 Dec 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> But from what i can see you can't turn everything off. Apart from having to plough through the "legitimate interest" (legitimate in what sense?) Buttons clicking off there remain a whole line-up of permissions which you can't turn off at all.
> Bugger this.
> Place for various reasons hasn't been up to much for a while anyway. Definitely not worth big data rifling through my stuff.
> So unless I have missed something, bugger it.



As always with matters of data privacy, if you have concerns about how organisations use your data and your rights and responsibilities, I’d recommend half an hour looking at the guidance for the public on the information commissioner‘s office site. Its generally very well written.

https://ico.org.uk/your-data-matters

For example, here’s the definition and an example of ‘legitimate interest’.

https://ico.org.uk/your-data-matters/does-an-organisation-need-my-consent/#legitimate

Edit…

Ultimately it’s each person’s responsibility of understand how organisations can use their data legitimately and the risk of unlawful or undesirable use. Don’t be like the tiler doing Ma Bollo’s bathroom last week, who lectured me on why he wouldn’t give the council his car reg to use the local tip, and how he‘d started a Facebook group to protest.

For full disclosure, I work for a company that develops software to assess an organisation’s “privacy risk”. For example, if the comany got hacked, the amount and type of data released will determine how big the fine could be.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I use an ad blocker too as I detest ads. Haven’t had that yet though, but agree that I would rather pay a nominal amount to use the site than put up with ads.



I like irrelevant ads.
I find the irrelevancy reassuring.
And can assure anyone looking over my shoulder that all those ads for thrashing parties are absolutely untargetted/nowt to do with me.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Bollo said:


> For example, here’s the definition and an example of ‘legitimate interest’.
> 
> https://ico.org.uk/your-data-matters/does-an-organisation-need-my-consent/#legitimate



Read it - not worth the pixels it's written with. Meaningless. 
essentially it's up to them not me.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 Dec 2022)

Just had that too. As I normally use an ad blocker I haven't had any ads since I joined. Another site that I use has started sending pop ups asking me to turn it off, which I'm not going to do. Normally, if a site makes it possible to "decline all" then I do that. If a site makes access difficult unless I consent to their ads it will drive me away as a user. I hope this won't happen with CC.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> but really sure that you've switched everything off andy?
> there all those "legitimate interest" (and who decides what is legitimate? not me) buttons which of course you have to switch individually - clearly big data doesn't want to provide anything so obvious as a button which says "none please".
> Then you maybe didn't notice the "vendor preeferences" thing at the bottom which if you click on it reveals a whole load of other "legitimate interest" buttons which have to be clicked.
> Individually of course.
> ...


I'd say there's nothing different about this site and the way in which it works than any other site out there. 
They all ask for your consent, say no and some will let you go no further.

"Big Data" is everywhere these days, like it or not, and if it's watching what I put on a site such as this it can't have much to go on. Very few are using their real names.


----------



## Bollo (29 Dec 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Read it - not worth the pixels it's written with. Meaningless.
> essentially it's up to them not me.



You’re welcome.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2022)

If it was blue and switched on, I turned it off.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades
> 
> Its well worth the money, if anything to help support the running of the forum.


Agreed.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

I've had it pop up just now when I logged in on my phone.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2022)

My son put an ad blocker on this chromebook for me.Today here on CC i keep getting a very large banner across the pages.How many times do i have to press the x in the top corner before it finally stops appearing.


----------



## geocycle (29 Dec 2022)

i just paid the upgrade. The knickers and hopefully other ads have vanished! Thanks for alert me to that option.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2022)

I paid nothing and just turned all the blue switches off no ads since.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (7 Jan 2023)

Have accidentally agreed to some of this gunk - hardly surprising in view of the mega mega number of questions asked before can proceed/exit. Far far worse than I have ever seen on even the most clickbaity subsubsub tabloid site. Stuff has clearly been put on my devices (and i seem to recall having at least one thing flashing before my dazzled eyes that mentioned a life of something approaching a year) that cannot be removed with a simple cookie/cache clear.
How can I remove this stuff?
Can I remove my tricked consent?
If so how?
Have wiped my chromebook/reinstalled the operating system, but is trickier to do this on my android device and I will lose some stuff important to my cycling if I do - no way round that.
Advice please.


----------



## newfhouse (7 Jan 2023)

Petrichorwheels said:


> Advice please.



Options:

1. Relax and accept that’s how you fund the site; or

2. Use CycleChat via a more privacy oriented browser (DuckDuckGo as an example) set to delete cookies and history after every session.

Other slightly more technically involved strategies are available. I use a combination of my own VPN/pi-hole and option 1 above.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 Jan 2023)

Not seen that pop up since. I was using my lap top as usual with Duckduckgo when it occurred. I only use my smartphone (which I only have as a reluctant concession to family's messaging needs/addiction) as a telephonic communication device, not as a primary online portal, so I can't comment on Android. I have developed a loathing for Google, with its cavalier approach to users' data, so that's another reason to use it as little as possible.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (8 Jan 2023)

newfhouse said:


> Options:
> 
> 1. Relax and accept that’s how you fund the site; or
> 
> ...



Ta but i have always regularly now and again cleaned cookies and cache just to keep my ageing stuff running smoothly.
As i said lots of stuff has clearly been put on my device.
Clearly stuff there as when now logging in on whatever browser I am no longer presented with that interminable (way way longer and more confusing than anything I have ever come across before).
What I want to do is remove this stuff and also remove the consents I was bounced into.
In short am looking for a simple solution so can move on.


----------



## Shaun (Yesterday at 21:59)

@Petrichorwheels nothing has been implanted. CycleChat will store a cookie if you tick the box to remember your login, remember your CC cookie choice, and the additional advertising consent pop-up will store a cookie with your choices. If you don't wish to consent to personalised ads, simply click the *manage options* button and turn off the eight legitimate interest sliders. Click *Confirm choices* to save and that should be that. (_There is no need to change any of the 170+ ad agency preferences if you have not enabled any of the main consent sliders._)

Once set, both of these should work in the background and not regularly pop back up, however, clearing browser cache/cookies will likely clear the choices you've made and you'll need to re-tick to remember your login, and confirm your CycleChat cookie and redo the slider choices for the ads consent.

Whatever else is happening on your device it is unlikely to be related to visiting CycleChat.

I have no interest in collecting anyone's personal data and in the 15+ years I've been running CycleChat I've never once spammed anyone or planted anything on their devices. Ultimately, if you're not happy with CycleChat other cycling communities are available.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

